# What would you do? Window trim.



## rjman36 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a job trimming out the windows of a tall living room that originally had drywall wraps. This is a 7 window , 3 windows high stack. The top window was obviously misordered but installed anyway and doesn't align with the windows below. The designer wants to put a panel on either side of the top window and sort of isolate that top portion as its own element within the overall trim detail. I think it looks wrong but haven't had that "great idea" yet. What would you do? See pics. (sorry, pics are sideways...can't figure out how to fix them)


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Man, that looks absolutely terrible, hard to polish that pig...

IMO the best approach(short of starting over) is to try to make the dividers between the windows go away. 

Not sure but the first thing that hits me is trim around the windows, and trim the sections between the windows as "mullions" tryin to reduce the visual break, would also paint them white, and the trim a hard contrast.

What I don't like about that is the window on the left, it's just odd...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Start over!*

If you want it right, tear it all out and start over. Or cover over the top window. :vs_cool:


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Eliminate the top window. What does the outside look like?


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

My wife said to install fan lights on each side of the top. Look like a palladian window. Just a thought.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You did not show what’s on the exterior. If it’s masonry it complicates things more but if it’s siding, I would suggest to the homeowner to let you align the top window by replacing it. I think if it was replaced with three windows aligned with those below it would look best but it also could be replaced with one single window of the same size as the window below it. Either way will be an improvement. 
Next I suggest you add trim around all the windows. Even a narrow, nothing fancy trim will improve the unit. 
Good luck.


----------



## rjman36 (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks for the input so far. Of course my first suggestion was to replace the windows or at least the top one but no go. It is Hardie siding on the exterior but then we're into demo, new framing, new window, patch sheathing and house wrap, new siding, caulking and paint. Not in the budget. I need to come up with a trim work only detail that is worth the effort and not an additional eyesore. As you can see, I'm already in the process of tearing out the drywall returns/wrap and replacing with primed FJP boxes/liners. The problem is how to effectively trim the top window to minimize the obvious. This is a 18.5ft high room so that window is way up there.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Everyone: The pix and drawing need to be rotated 90° clockwise. That had me going for a while.

If it were me I would cover the top window glazing with a faux stained glass panel.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

I agree with @NoThankyou. A stain glass inset would be a quick and easy fix, plus it would like nice


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

My first thought involves a 10 year old and a bucket of rocks but you have a real problem so ill can that one.
The lower windows I would box in keeping the trim as small as feasible between the windows. On the left and right id go a bit wider and once it reached the top have it curve over and meet the opposing side. On the outside and the inside id fill in the where needed on the window with trim work to match the curve. Good Luck!!!!
Maybe something like this


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Draperies?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

personally, I like semi-gloss white casework.
maybe a bench seat will help it a little.
drapes on each side will definitely help.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I think your contractor is on the right track with panels flanking the top window. I would consider panels with curved/radiused outer edges though.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

TimPa said:


> I would consider panels with curved/radiused outer edges though.


yeah baby, i like anything curved


----------

